# potty training question - transitioning to oustide.



## Drapersmom (Nov 11, 2008)

When we adopted Draper he was already very well paper trained, so it took a while to convince him that going outside is alright. We have finally got him going outside on a fairly regular schedule, but I don't know how to get him to stop going inside. He still goes on the paper in the same spot and will go in that spot even without the paper. How do I teach him that inside is no longer an option?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Many others here have put food down in the area where the puppy was using the papers, it's worth a try. Also give treats when he goes outside. Just my 2 cents! 

Photos of Draper???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I found that my boys just trained themselves at about 8 months...they just preferred to go outside and stopped using the pee pad and just hold it. There are times (like 2 ft of snow) I wish they would still use it. If you ever plan on traveling with Draper, you may want to keep him used to a pee pad. just a thought.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree, Missy, it comes in handy when the dogs don't have to track through tons or red mud to do their thing.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Miley now prefers to go outside (because she gets a treat that way), but I still keep the pee pad in the house on a pee pad tray. It is wonderful to have when my little diva refuses to go outside in the rain or snow, or if the kids don't pay attention to her ringing the bell to go out. It saves my floors!!


----------

